# Best Streaming movie/TV sites?



## MishMouse (Feb 2, 2009)

What are the best sites both pay and non-pay that offer steaming movies/TV?
I currently use Hulu and they seem to have a good selection.

I am thinking about getting into their pay service Hulu Plus, but before I do that I need to do some research on what's out there. :scratch:


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

My favorite is HULU plus, I use that more than any of the others, I also have Amazon prime and occasionally will watch stuff on that, same for Netflix.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

VEETLE.com shhhh its top secret


----------

